# MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor



## STSLeon (1. Mai 2010)

*MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Mit dem 890FXA-GD70 stellt MSI den Nachfolger des beliebten 790FX-GD70 vor . Das Board verfügt über AMDs neuesten Chipsatz und unterstützt auch USB3 und SATA 3. Auch die anderen Componenten klingen sehr vielversprechend. 9 USB 2.0 Ports und 2 Gigabite Netzwerkanschlüsse sorgen für genug Konnektivität. Interessant ist auch die Verwendung von Materialien aus dem Militärbereich die dem Board eine eine besonders hohe Robustheit und Langlebigkeit garantieren sollen. Der Preis liegt bei rund 170€

Quelle:

MSI präsentiert 890FXA-GD70 Mainboard - 30.04.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

wie wurde denn Sli realissiert, Nforce oder Hydra Chip, ich sehe auf der CB seite keine Infos dazu!


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



> Interessant ist auch die Verwendung von Materialien aus dem Militärbereich die dem Board eine eine besonders hohe Robustheit und Langlebigkeit garantieren sollen.



Klingt für mich eher nach Propaganda mit der man Kiddies begeistern will. "Hier sieh mal, die Packung besteht aus Pappe, genauso wie das Zeug indem die Casinokaffeetassen geliefert werden".


----------



## icecold (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Da sind Komponenten aus der Military-Class verwendet worden aber ich glaube nicht, dass die wirklich was mit dem Militär zu tun haben. Ist glaube ich eher eine Klassifizierung.


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Mit dem SLI hast Du wahrscheinlich etwas durcheinander gebracht, geht nur Crossfire. Hier die Beschreibung von MSI: MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more . Ein neues SLI(-only) Board in dieser Leistungsklasse ist das hier: MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more . Sehen aber beide nicht schlecht aus, vor allem ist das Board-Layout (PCIe-x16-Slots) mal etwas sinnvoller.


----------



## Auron (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

ist das Teil besser als das crosshair Formula IV?


----------



## Fire8ird (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Zum Thema SLI, er hat das denke ich mal deshalb geschrieben, weil auf dem Karton von dem Board auf dem Bild von CB ein SLI Zeichen drauf ist. 
http://pics.computerbase.de/2/9/2/6/5/1.jpg


----------



## Infernalracing (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

In der Akuellen PCGH ist ein Test vom Board drin, Kein SLI und das Crosshair IV Formula  wurde besser Bewertet weil das Bios noch Probleme machte!


----------



## Medcha (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



icecold schrieb:


> Da sind Komponenten aus der Military-Class verwendet worden aber ich glaube nicht, dass die wirklich was mit dem Militär zu tun haben. Ist glaube ich eher eine Klassifizierung.


Genau. Die Kondensatoren sind *nicht *aus einer F-16 ausgebaut worden. Diese Teile haben halt die beste Qualität, daher Militärstandard. Technisch gesehen ist das Militär fast immer Referenz und Erfinder einer Sache, zumindest im Dienste des Militärs. Wenn es den Kalten Krieg nicht gegeben hätte, würden wir wohl auch kein Forum haben, da es wohl gar kein Internet gegeben hätte, vermute ich mal.


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Schließlich ist es ja auch die größte Geldverbrennungsmaschine der welt  Für nichts wird jährlich mehr Geld verpulvert als für Militär. Also insofern stimmt es nicht wirklich. Ohne Militär stünden unfassbar viel mehr Ressourcen zur Verfügung...

@Topic: Ich hoffe nur, dass durch den Nachfolger, das aktuelle Board etwas günstiger wird. Usb3.0 etc. interessieren mich noch nicht wirklich und zur Not kann man dann ja noch nachrüsten.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Naja die Aussage : 





> In Bezug auf Audio, Video und Overclocking soll dieses Modell höchste Ansprüche erfüllen. Dafür werden laut MSI Komponenten in Military-Class Qualität eingesetzt.



passt ja wohl nicht ganz zu dem Umstand 

OC-TOT


----------



## STSLeon (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

SLI habe ich erwähnt weil es auf der Schachtel zu sehen ist. Eventuell hat MSI ja einen Hydra Chip verbaut


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



> passt ja wohl nicht ganz zu dem Umstand



Warum? Die "Hardware", welche die Wehrmacht gegen Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges verwandte, war auch nicht gerade das rote vom Ketschup. Vielleicht meinte MSI auch das Militär eines pottarmen Landes? Oder vielleicht ist dort auch das Zeug verbaut, was eigentlich in eine F-104 Starfighter sollte.


----------



## Cosaks (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Naja die Aussage :
> 
> passt ja wohl nicht ganz zu dem Umstand
> 
> OC-TOT




Kann auch einfach Zufall sein?


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Natürlich, nur schlechte PR ist es alle mal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Du hast wohl unten gelesen, dass Asus bald ein SLI Brett rausbringt. 
Aber AMD Chipsätze können kein SLI, werden sie auch nie können.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Ja hauptsache ne News rausgeschmissen ^^Diese Kategorie lieb Ich am meisten ^^


----------



## X Broster (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Laut aktuellen Tests soll das Board ganz gut sein. Einzig die schwache OC Leistung des Base Clocks(250MHz) ist ein klares Gegenargument für OCér.

In seinem Spezialgebiet also nicht Fisch... und nicht Fleisch.


----------



## aSSaD (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast wohl unten gelesen, dass Asus bald ein SLI Brett rausbringt.
> Aber AMD Chipsätze können kein SLI, werden sie auch nie können.



intel boards konnten früher auch kein sli, und jetzt...

amd muss halt ruchloser werden, und nV mit seiner marktmacht aus dem chipset geschäft werfen, wie die blauen


----------



## STSLeon (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

zum Thema SLI ich hab mich an diesem Packshot orientiert:

Bild MSI 890FXA-GD70 (1/2) - ComputerBase

EDIT: Ok, der Packshot sieht auf der MSI anders aus. Ich editiere mal die News


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Da bin ich mal gespantn ob das Board jetzt SLI unterstützen wird oder nicht. Ich glaube nicht das es SLI unterstützen wird sonst wäre es in aller Munde.


----------



## Fire8ird (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

So, ich hab das Board jetzt und ich kann auf der Verpackung und in der Anleitung nichts von SLI finden


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



Medcha schrieb:


> Genau. Die Kondensatoren sind *nicht *aus einer F-16 ausgebaut worden. Diese Teile haben halt die beste Qualität, daher Militärstandard. Technisch gesehen ist das Militär fast immer Referenz und Erfinder einer Sache, zumindest im Dienste des Militärs. Wenn es den Kalten Krieg nicht gegeben hätte, würden wir wohl auch kein Forum haben, da es wohl gar kein Internet gegeben hätte, vermute ich mal.


Junge, aus welcher F16 bist Du denn rausgefallen?
Und dann auch noch bei Vollgas auf die Birne.

"Militärstandard" sind meist erweiterte *Temperaturbereiche*.
Das Militär hat so gut wie gar nichts erfunden, nur Sachen zum Menschen umbringen, zerstückeln, in die Luft sprengen, verseuchen, atomisieren, vergiften ... .
Computer, Transistor, Laser, Maser, Quarzuhr, ... alles zivile Erfindungen.

Den kalten Krieg hast Du mit Sicherheit nicht persönlich erlebt, sonst würdest Du hier nicht so ein entsetzliches Unwissen darüber offenbaren.

Das Militär hat durch die übermäßige Mittelverschwendung der zivilen Forschung Unsummen von Geld abgezogen (eine F16-Piloten-Leiter kostete schlappe 15.000 $).

Wer weiß, wo wir heute ohne F16, M16, M40, M113, M1, T64, T72, SS20, Pershing2, B1, B2, Cruise Missle und Co. wären.

Und der "Kalte Krieg" hätte durchaus sehr heiß werden können, so 100.000.000 K wären da schon locker drin gewesen ... .

Nur mit der Menschheit, Computern und Internet wäre dann Essig gewesen.


----------



## hawk910 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

@Wuselsurfer:
Ist zwar offtopic...

...aber durchaus ist die Technologie stets durch das Militär vorangetrieben worden. Auch Entwicklungen die letzendlich zivil genutzt werden. Wir würden technisch noch um Jahrzehnte zurückhinken ohne die Weltkriege und den kalten Krieg.

Traurig....aber das ist nun einmal Fakt. Es wird eben nirgends so viel Kohle zum Fenster rausgeschmissen wie fürs Militär...und manchmal kommt da sogar was Brauchbares heraus für den kleinen Zivilisten. Ob wir dadurch glücklicher sind, das ist eine andere Frage. Aber diese Tatsache ist unumstößlich. 
Von daher hat Medcha nicht ganz Unrecht, kein Grund ihn zu beschimpfen.



> Das Militär hat durch die übermäßige Mittelverschwendung der zivilen Forschung Unsummen von Geld abgezogen (eine F16-Piloten-Leiter kostete schlappe 15.000 $).


 
Und mal zu deiner "15.000$-Leiter": ALLES im Bereich der Luftfahrt ist unglaublich teuer...das hat aber weniger was mit Militär zu tun, sondern mit den hohen Anforderungen an Luftfahrtmaterial und Bauteilen. Von daher haut mich diese Leiter nicht vom Hocker und paßt auch nicht ganz...schließlich kostet ein für einen VIP-Flieger freigegebener DVD-Player schlappe 5.000 Euro...und es ist eigentlich genau das Gerät für nen Hunderter ausm Mediamarkt. Der Fandisk eines zivilen Flugzeuges (das Teil, an dem die einzelnen Blätter des Fans (dieser große Propeller) im Triebwerk vorn gehalten werden) hat locker den Gegenwert eines großzügigen Familienhauses und paßt dabei in den Kofferraum eines Mittelklassewagens.

Back to Topic:
Und natürlich ist das nur PR. Dass das Militär generell nur hochwertige Materialien verwendet mag stimmen...aber es muss nichts Besonderes sein, dass diese Teile auch woanders Verwendung finden. 
Wichtiger wäre mir die Leistung des Bretts. Und wenn das Asus da besser ist, dann nutzen die "Militär"-Bauteile gar nichts...


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



hawk910 schrieb:


> @Wuselsurfer:
> Ist zwar offtopic...
> 
> ...aber durchaus ist die Technologie stets durch das Militär vorangetrieben worden. Auch Entwicklungen die letzendlich zivil genutzt werden. Wir würden technisch noch um Jahrzehnte zurückhinken ohne die Weltkriege und den kalten Krieg. .


Hast Du schon mal 'ne Waffe in der Hand gehabt?
Sieht nicht so aus.
Und im kalten Krieg hättest Du schnell mal eine Kernfusion live erleben können.
Aber nur eine 1/1000stel Sekunde, dann wärst Du verdampft.

Das Militaristengeschwätz kommt immer wieder hoch, um die immensen Ausgaben zu rechtfertigen.
Es ist längst bewiesen, das zivile Forschung effektiver, vielseitiger verwendbar und billiger ist.

Und erfunden hat das Militär fürs Zivilleben GAR NICHTS.
Nur Waffen, Waffen, Waffen ... . 

@topic: MSI hat nach wie vor mit High-Tech nichts zu tun (s. Medion, LIVE und Aldi-Schrott).
Billig und gerade so verwendbar, mehr nicht.
Keine Chance gegen ASUS und Gigabyte.

Gruß chipchap


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und erfunden hat das Militär fürs Zivilleben GAR NICHTS.
> Nur Waffen, Waffen, Waffen ... .


 
Militärische Entwicklungen wurden für das zivile Leben vorangetrieben, bzw. angepasst und man nutzt es heute, siehe GPS.


----------



## hawk910 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

...oder diverse Sicherheitssysteme, die fixe Entwicklung der Luft- Und Raumfahrt.... 
Dass eine zivile Forschung effektiver arbeitet mag evtl. sein, ist aber keine Diskussion wert, da in jedem Fall weiter ins Militär investiert wird.  Der Glaube, dass Militär nur "Waffen" entwickeln würde, ist ein wenig....oberflächig. Niemand gewinnt einen Krieg durch banale Waffen allein. Schief gewickelt ist auch derjenige der meint, dass eine zivile Forschung und die Wirtschaft immer im Sinne der Menschheit handelt. Ein Irrglaube, sollte aber auch auf der Hand liegen.

Und ja, ich hatte schon meinen Dienst an der Waffe, hab aber keine Ahnung, was das mit einer Kernfusion zu tun hat. Mal abgesehen davon ist eine A-Waffe nicht das Schlimmste was der Mensch einsetzen kann. Und der kalte Krieg...seit dessen Ende ist die Welt weitaus feindseeliger geworden.

So nu aber wirklich: 

offtopic_modus: 0

Nun gut, was ist denn nun mit den 890er Brettern? Weiß schon jemand was wirklich Top oder Flop ist? Ich frage mich auch ob ein Umstieg vom 790FX mit DDR2 zu den neuen Modellen lohnt.... und ob es Sinn macht. Ich frage mich, ob AMD nicht wieder einen anderen Sockel einführen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



hawk910 schrieb:


> ...oder diverse Sicherheitssysteme, die fixe Entwicklung der Luft- Und Raumfahrt....
> Dass eine zivile Forschung effektiver arbeitet mag evtl. sein, ist aber keine Diskussion wert, da in jedem Fall weiter ins Militär investiert wird.


 
Dem Militär stehen nun mal deutlich mehr Geldmittel zur Verfügung als der zivilen Forschung, daher muss man eben sehen, wo man bleibt und das abgreifen, was beim Militär abfällt, wie Atomkraftwerke, ohne die militärische Forschung würde es sie niemals geben.
Oder so simple Dinger wie der Dosenöffner wurde vom Militär erfunden.  



hawk910 schrieb:


> Nun gut, was ist denn nun mit den 890er Brettern? Weiß schon jemand was wirklich Top oder Flop ist? Ich frage mich auch ob ein Umstieg vom 790FX mit DDR2 zu den neuen Modellen lohnt.... und ob es Sinn macht. Ich frage mich, ob AMD nicht wieder einen anderen Sockel einführen wird.


 
Klares nein würde ich sagen, wenn man schon ein 790FX Brett hat lohnt der Umstieg auf 890FX nicht.


----------



## hawk910 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Mmh...dachte ich mir. Naja, wird das Ding eben weiter gequält  !

Wie ich oben lese hat unser Pazifist auch ASUS und Gigabyte als High-End betitelt und will MSI diesen Titel nicht anerkennen. Also das goldene vom Ei ist Asus auch nicht immer (teilweise schlechter Service, Inkompetenz, Qualitätsdefizite). Und vor einigen Jahren hat niemand das Wort Gigabyte in Verbindung mit High-End erwähnt.
Und man muss schon zugeben, dass das MSI GD70 mit 790FX schon ein super Produkt ist...obwohl ich kein MSI-Fan bin.
Und die Qualität meines Aldi-Navis und Aldi-Telefons kann keiner schlecht machen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



hawk910 schrieb:


> Mmh...dachte ich mir. Naja, wird das Ding eben weiter gequält  !
> 
> Wie ich oben lese hat unser Pazifist auch ASUS und Gigabyte als High-End betitelt und will MSI diesen Titel nicht anerkennen. Also das goldene vom Ei ist Asus auch nicht immer (teilweise schlechter Service, Inkompetenz, Qualitätsdefizite). Und vor einigen Jahren hat niemand das Wort Gigabyte in Verbindung mit High-End erwähnt.
> Und man muss schon zugeben, dass das MSI GD70 mit 790FX schon ein super Produkt ist...obwohl ich kein MSI-Fan bin.
> Und die Qualität meines Aldi-Navis und Aldi-Telefons kann keiner schlecht machen...


Also gut, begraben wir den Klappstuhl. 
Aus (meiner persönlichen langjährigen) Sicht des Service-Technikers sieht die Sache immer ein bißchen anders aus.
Da sieht man dann die Langzeitqualität eines Produktes.
Und da stehen Live/Medion/Aldi nun mal sehr viel mehr in den Reparaturlisten als alle anderen Marken.
MSI ist nun mal deren Haupt-Mainboardlieferant.
Und diese OEM-Bretter sind grottenschlecht konstruiert.
Das Wort "Standard" existiert für diese Produkte einfach nicht. 

Solange sie laufen, kein Thema.
Aber wehe, wenn es ein Teil erwischt!

Dann werden gerne mal drei oder vier Neuteile fällig, weil man am Stecker gespart und vier Sachen auf eine Buchse gelegt hat.
Ein 18poliger USB-Anschluß ist da keine Seltenheit - für vier USB-Ports. 
Modem und Audio wurden auch gern mal auf eine Buchse gelegt. 
Das geht ellenlang so weiter, vom Phaseneinsparen bis zur Kondensatorqualität.

Die Nicht-OEM-Mainboards von MSI sind etwas besser.
Ohne Probleme lebte man lange mit Asus oder DFI.
Später kam Gigabyte hinzu, obwohl deren Produkt-Wirrwarr in letzter Zeit etwas auf die Qualität geschlagen hat.
Das scheint sich aber zur Zeit wieder zu bessern.

Biostar und ECS lassen wir lieber weg, die haben sich beide durch einige extrem schlechte Produkte den Ruf auf Jahre verdorben.

Asrock bessert sich ständig und könnte langsam so gut wie der Mutterkonzern werden, obwohl es da früher auch eine Serie mit mehreren fehlerhaften Boards gab, und der Kunde erst lange nach dem passenden BIOS suchen mußte ( 'ne K7er Serie war es, so viel ich mich recht entsinne ...).

Mit dem Service von Asus hatte ich als Händler nie Probleme.
Auch als Kunde nicht. Mein gestörtes A7N8X wurde ohne Probleme innerhalb von drei Tagen getauscht.

Für den Rest der Aldi-Lidl-Netto-Plus-Minus-Mal-Geteilt-Produkte gilt obiger Satz: Wenn es läuft o.k. - wenn nicht oh weh!


----------



## derP4computer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Hallo!

Falsch, nicht das Militär.!

Dem Militär verdanken wir nur die Teflonpfanne aus dem Weltraum, den Walkman vieleicht noch ....... halt eben so ein Gedöns.!

Die Russen, Indien, Pakistan, usw. haben ein riesiges Militär das auf dem technischen Stand der 60er Jahre ist, trotzdem sind sie eine Weltmacht.

Das Kapital, ist der Wegbereiter.!

Der Kapitalismus sucht sich immer wieder neue Wege um sein Geld zu vermehren.

Entwicklung, Produktion, Absatz, Konsum, haben nichts mit militärischer Strategie zu tun, das Militär ist ebenfalls Nutznießer.!

Siehe Coca Cola, Mac Doof, Burger King, Microsoft, Intel und AMD und viele andere mehr.

MfG


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Das russische Militär würde ich nicht unbedingt auf "Stand 60er" festlegen. 

Das Kapital entwickelt also Dinge. Nun, auch schon im Mittelalter war Geld wichtig und da kam es kaum zu Weiterentwicklung, weil sich das Kapital nicht gegen den Pädophilenklub (aka Kirche) durchsetzte.  Und heutzutage? Auch heute entwickeln sich die Dinge langsamer als im zweiten Weltkrieg. Nicht falsch verstehen, das ist mir lieber als mir das Haus wegbomben zu lassen, aber Konflikte treiben Entwicklungen weit mehr voran als Geldgier es könnte.


----------



## derP4computer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Das russische Militär, das chinesische Militär, ........... allesamt basieren auf Technik aus den 60er Jahren, weil sie einfach ist, mehr nicht, keinerlei technische Innovation, auch nicht in der Weltraumtechnik.!

Die Kirche im Mittelalter war und ist heute noch ein Miliarden Club, einer der größten Großgrundstücksbesitzer der Welt.

Die Geldgier der Aktiengesellschaften treiben die Entwicklungen voran, um neue Absatzmärkte zu erobern, dann kommt das Militär und zerstört ein Land, um wieder eine Demokratie zu erschaffen, um neue Absatzmärkte zu haben.

Und immer so weiter.

Bsp. Deutschland mit dem Marschall Plan, Japan, der kalte Krieg und seine ehemaligen Mitgliedstaaten, Süd Korea, Irak, Afghanistan (noch offen).

Aber gut, das hat nichts mehr mit PCGH zu tun.

MfG


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

ich finde das neue msi 890FXA-GD70 Mainboard optisch schon mal sehr ansprechend, es hat auch technisch einiges zu bieten! 
(eigentlich mehr als von mir benötigt wird, werde es deshalb nicht so schnell kaufen)


----------



## hawk910 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Hihi, cool, es geht um PC-Hardware....aber eigentlich dann doch eher um die technologischen Fortschritte...dank des Militärs oder eben auch nicht. 
Aber die russische Armee läßt sich nicht mit westlichen Mächten vergleichen...die einen versuchen es über die Masse und brachiale Gewalt...die anderen eben mit High-Tech und insgesamt weniger Material. Gott sei Dank mußten wir noch nicht herausfinden, wer hier den Kürzeren gezogen hätte. So lang lehnen wir uns zurück und "genießen" dann eben doch die eine odere Neuerung die ihren Ursprung beim Militär hatte (oder zu mindest dort sprunghaft weiterentwickelt und schließlich zivil umfunktioniert wurde)und wenn es nur die Tatsache ist, dass ich meinen Karibikurlaub in einem sicheren und schnellen Düsenflugzeug antreten werde und nicht in einer Propellermaschine der 50er oder 60er Jahre ohne Sicherheitsgurt und ohne die Gewissheit, dass es mittlerweile sehr gut funktionierende Rettungsmaßnahmen gibt...   . 

Das MSI ist ja auch in der PCGH drin...interessant, aber offenbar war es nicht wirklich in der Lage dem Asus das Wasser abzugraben, lag wohl an dem Beta-Bios? DFI sollte ja eeigentlich auch mal anrücken mit deren Interpretation eines 890FX-Boardes.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



> DFI sollte ja eeigentlich auch mal anrücken



Gute Boards, aber viel zu bund (Geschmacksache) und auf AMD-Seite nicht gerade der Überflieger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

DFI ist in letzter Zeit ziemlicher Müll geworden.

Hatte zuletzt das 790GX-M3H5 und das war ein ziemlicher Haufen Müll.
Unter anderem ging 'Surroundview' mit meiner HD4870 (Referenz!) nicht, da bekam ich nur Müll aufm Schirm, der am Board dran war.
Und auch einige andere Probleme, an die ich lieber nicht denken mag...


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Zu dem habe ich langsam das Gefühl das es früher oder später DFI genauso ergehen wird wie Abit .

- Gedenkminute -


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Mein AM2+ von DFI rennt seid dem Kauftag ohne jegliche Probleme!


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Vielmehr wäre es traumhaft wenn EVGA Boards für AMD herstellen würde  Finde die stellen immer noch die schönsten und besten Mainboards her.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Ja wäre nicht schlecht, aber es gibt genug andere Boards die auch sehr gut aussehen. 

z.B. das neue Asrock 890FX und besonders das ASUS 890FX (Crosshair Formula IV).

Die DFIs sehen aber auch sehr lecker aus. Die *müssen* so bunt sein @ Dukex2!


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

*sorry* doppelpost!


----------



## Hackman (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Ich frag mich derweil, warum MSI kein anständiges 880g oder 890GX Board im Angebot hat, nur so maue Micro ATX Boards. Die Chipsätze sind doch auch für vollwertige Gamer Pcs geil, und FX ist mir einfach zu teuer und ich brauch auch keine 4 x16 Slots, liber 2 x PCI ....
Wollte gerne mal eins von MSI, mir gefällt das Design aber wenn sich nicht bald was tut wird es eben Asus oder das Asrock Extreme3 werden....



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Die DFIs sehen aber auch sehr lecker aus. Die *müssen* so bunt sein  @ Dukex2!


Welche meinst du? ich hab noch kein AMD 8xx Board von DFI gesehen, auch  keine News auf die Schnelle....


----------



## hawk910 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Naja, er meint wohl, dass die immer so bunt aussehen. Mein altes NForce-Board mit S939 war der absolute Hammer, die AM2/3-Varianten kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*



> Welche meinst du? ich hab noch kein AMD 8xx Board von DFI gesehen, auch keine News auf die Schnelle....



Nur die 7ner Serie von den 8XXer hat man seitens DFI soweit ich weiß noch nichts gehört


----------



## crunksoldier (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Ich fand das MSI Board optisch und vom den Funktionen auch sehr ansprechend und habe es mir dann bestellt. Allerdings musste ich nach dem Einbau der kompletten Hardware und Wasserkühlung feststellen ,dass das Board defekt war. Kann also nur davin abraten.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Das ist natürlich ein derber Rückschlag.


----------



## Fire8ird (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

@crunksoldier: Meins funktioniert ohne Probleme. Entweder hattest du Pech oder ich Glück. Letzteres will ich mal nich hoffen bei so einem geilen board.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Was für ein Bios hast denn drauf (Final)? In der Print-Ausgabe von PCGH war es noch ein Beta.
Welchen Prozzi hast den drauf?


----------



## Fire8ird (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Bios hab ich Ver. 1.0. Wollte das eigentlich updaten, aber ich hab keine Disketten und auch kein Floppy Laufwerk und das MSI Online Bios Update hat auch nicht funktioniert. Mein Prozessor ist ein AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE.

Edit: Ich weiß jetzt warum das Online Update nicht funktioniert hat, man muss Internet Explorer nehemen und ich habs mit Firefox probiert. Trotzdem brauch man immernoch ein Diskettenlaufwerk für das Update und ich hab keins bei mir. Hinzu kommt, das ich auf dem Board kein Dikettenlaufwerk anschluss finde. USB Diskettenlaufwerk hat niemand den ich kenne und für ein Update extra eins kaufen, ne. Finde ich Sch***e von MSI das man das nur mit Diskette machen kann. Selbst bei meinem alten billig Asrock board konnte man das unter Windows machen.


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Mittlerweile kann man bei allen Herstellen von Mainboards das Bios per USB-Stick aufspielen, was auch die sichere Variante ist als im Windows-betrieb. 

Google hilft da weiter...


----------



## Fire8ird (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Danke für den Hinweis. Bin gerade dabei meinen USB stick bootfähig zumachen. Poste dann hier wenn alles geklappt hat


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

Dafür sind wir doch hier


----------



## Fire8ird (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: MSI stellt neues High-End Motherboard für AM3 vor*

So, hat alles geklappt. Hab jetzt Ver.1.3 drauf. Endlich sind im Leerlauf nicht mehr alle CPU Phasen aktiv und C&Q geht jetzt auch.


----------

